

HN on Linkedin - liquimoon
http://www.linkedin.com/groups?gid=86116&trk=anetsrch_name&goback=.gdr_1271355845770_1

======
duck
Am I the only one that doesn't see the point in LinkedIn groups besides the
ability to have more direct contacts?

~~~
thedob
More direct contacts among people that you consider your peer group is a
worthwhile enough purpose.

~~~
duck
Yeah, but we kind of have that already here. LinkedIn presents it a bit better
I guess, but it also loses a lot of the context you get on HN.

------
eduardo_f
OT question for entrepreneurial LinkedIn experts reading this thread: what
would you do with 9 InMail grants to advance your project or startup?

Regarding the group, I'd love to join it but I don't have 20 karma points on
HN.

~~~
mattew
I suggest you try and find people who would either be prospective partners or
clients of your project, write a brief message to them, and ask them to review
your work and comment.

Also, answering questions relevant to your interest area on LinkedIn is a good
way to make contact with people who have problems they are trying to solve.

------
habitatforus
I see the point of LinkedIn groups, but it feels like the groups are starting
to get polluted. It almost feels like Facebook. I really enjoy Hacker News and
see why I would want to be part of that group on LinkedIn.

But I don't need another badge, another forum for questions, and another list.

Which is a shame because I think the a Hacker News LinkedIn group makes sense.

~~~
raintrees
For me:

LinkedIn=Business

Facebook=Family/Personal

HN=Fun/Information/Learning/Peer Group/IT outside of Business

------
fuzzythinker
Is this one (Y Combinator News Group, 234 ppl) dead?
[http://www.linkedin.com/groups?home=&gid=3426&trk=an...](http://www.linkedin.com/groups?home=&gid=3426&trk=anet_ug_hm)

------
teye
I'd gladly help you make that little logo/icon/badge more attractive, just for
the satisfaction of knowing one less bad one is showing up in HN readers'
profiles.

~~~
aditya
Thanks! Ping me, email in profile!

------
davidmurphy
Good idea. It's just too bad that for the general populace, "Hacker" is a bad
term, and this logo on people's pages would be a turn-off for those who aren't
somewhat tech-savvy. People think hacker = cracker.

~~~
ableal
I noticed a 'Change visibility' link next to the groups I belong to, in my LI
profile page. I think that's a very recent addition.

------
Keyframe
I can't remember if I ever used LinkedIn for anything useful, but why not.

